# Solved: //Computer is not accessible, HELP



## Begomyeggo (May 11, 2007)

The error I receive when double-clicking on a computer in my workgroup in My Network Places is as following:

_//*Nameofcomp* is not accessible. You may not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server find out if you have access permissions.

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested login type at this computer._

This is my wired desktop, thats running Windows XP Media Center (in other words, Pro), trying to connect to my wireless laptop, running Windows XP Home.

My laptop can connect to my desktop, but my desktop cannot connect to my laptop. I heard this is because of the WinXP Home and the Pro trying to share. I believe my desktop can share because in the Local Access Policy, in there it has the Network Access sharing default setting, or something like that, set to disabled. In WinXP Home, it doesn't have a policy editor.

Both computers can ping each other successfully, they are in the same work group, both computers have login accounts with no password (not sure if that matters). As I said, my laptop can fully connect to my desktop, but my desktop cannot connect to my laptop.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My first opportunity in a long time to copy the following JohnWill post!

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files:

Download the following and install it

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.)

net user guest /active:yes
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## Begomyeggo (May 11, 2007)

I did that and it worked, thank you!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu


----------



## Begomyeggo (May 11, 2007)

Thank you, never knew that.


----------

